# DeatschWerks DW65v fuel pump questions



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I've been combating fueling issues and am looking to replace my stock in tank fuel pump with 150k miles with the DeatschWerks DW65v fuel pump, http://store.034motorsport.com/high-flow-fuel-pump-transverse-8n-audi-mkiv-volkswagen-gti-gli-18t-vr6-deatschwerks-dw65v.html. Just wondering if you guys think I should also replace the fuel sending unit as well, or if you think I would be ok just reusing the stock unit? I'm not even sure if anyone sells the sending unit without the pump. Also it seems I will no longer need my inline Walbro 255 with the DW65v, would it be ok to leave the Walbro in place, or should I remove it? Anyone using this unit?


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

If you want to replace the sending units with new ones you can - they are available separately in both OEM and aftermarket flavours.

If you are making less than 500 whp then all you need is the DW65v. If you are making more than that - put the Walbro in a surge tank (if it isn't already) and you'll be good to go.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I revived and installed the DW65v last week, great unit and pretty easy to install! I'm no longer leaning out under boost and am finally able to run 20 psi


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Which injectors and how much fuel pressure do you run? And do u have a dyno? (Just wondering for myself in the future....)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm running Seimens 630 injectors with a 3 bar FPR. Mk4 C2 12v tune. I just left my Walbro inline in place for now; no surge tank. 

Last time I dynoed it made 313 whp and 355 ft/lbs at 4,000 rpms when the turbo kicked in, then fell on it's face. 

A/F is holding steady at 11-12 under higher boost levels now, but I still have a few issues.

Car will randomly go pig rich at idle and want to stall out. This has happened for years no matter what I do and throws system too rich error codes. I've recently been throwing code 17511 Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S1: Performance too Low, even though I have a new o2 sensor. I visually checked the wires by the downpipe, and they look fine. I need to do some continuity tests to make sure.


----------



## 02337 (May 12, 2009)

I have the DW65V on my 1.8t. I had a walbro inline and had nothing but problems no matter where I mounted it. It always always would cause a no start on hot starts. I'd run to has station and then have to wait 20 minutes for the pump to cool down. I'm assuming a vapor lock from heat soak when car was off. I yanked the walbro out and put the DW pump in and never looked back. I get better fuel hands down, my 550's are tapped out at current levels and I will be going to 4 bar which the pump should have no issues with. I didn't replace the sending unit and have had no issues with that. 

I do have one problem though. On hard cornering right turns under 1/4 tank of gas it will lose fuel I'll let it coast and then it will regain fuel after the turn. I've emailed 034 about this and they responded immediately saying to check the oring seal on the pump and make sure it's fully sealed as if it's not it will cause this situation. 

Not having to worry about a surge tank, or fuel scavenging is great. Your stock intank will die eventually, may as well replace it with this.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

02337 said:


> I have the DW65V on my 1.8t. I had a walbro inline and had nothing but problems no matter where I mounted it. It always always would cause a no start on hot starts. I'd run to has station and then have to wait 20 minutes for the pump to cool down. I'm assuming a vapor lock from heat soak when car was off. I yanked the walbro out and put the DW pump in and never looked back. I get better fuel hands down, my 550's are tapped out at current levels and I will be going to 4 bar which the pump should have no issues with. I didn't replace the sending unit and have had no issues with that.
> 
> I do have one problem though. On hard cornering right turns under 1/4 tank of gas it will lose fuel I'll let it coast and then it will regain fuel after the turn. I've emailed 034 about this and they responded immediately saying to check the oring seal on the pump and make sure it's fully sealed as if it's not it will cause this situation.
> 
> Not having to worry about a surge tank, or fuel scavenging is great. Your stock intank will die eventually, may as well replace it with this.


I've always been hesistant on going under a 1/4 tank of gas with any big turbo car, especially if plan on getting on it
1/4 of gas will of course slosh around in the tank and get away from the fuel pump when cornering/accelerating/braking hard


----------

